# Running 2-group Classic from Battery & Inverter?



## timrhoffmann

Hello all!

Been a while since I last posted.

Our van is up and running, but we're moving stalls from a site which has electricity to one which hasn't. Drama because that means we may have to re-invest in a dual-fuel machine (we flirted w/ the idea of a generator, but that's a no go I fear!)

So my question is - is it possible to run a non-dual fuel Classico from a battery with sufficiently powerful inverter (or two batteries & two inverters)? Would certainly save us on cost, and weight considering the weight of LPG tanks.

I haven't got the electrical spec on me, but can certainly find out if there is anyone who can give some insight!

Thanks all,

Tim


----------



## froggystyle

How many watts is the machine rated at?


----------



## timrhoffmann

I knew someone would ask that! Unfortunately I'm not near the machine so don't know for sure, but I THINK 1.7kW. Fracino Classico 2009 version I believe. Does that sound feasible?


----------



## froggystyle

So 1.7kw Peak?

You will need an inverter to match this, plus a small % over to be safe, your looking at over £500.

Then come the batteries, lets say you get a 250ah, shop around but say £200+.

I believe its 1700 watts divided by 12 volts = 141 amps. So a 250ah battery will last 1.7 hours.

I think this is right, but maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## El carajillo

Without in depth information Frggies information /costing is probably about right and as he has hinted I do not think it is a goer.

Cost and weight of batteries, Type ?. How /when are you going to charge them? On or off the vehicle ? What type /size charger ?









What happens when power runs down when busy?

I would think the weight of batteries and inverters would be close to weight of LPG cylinder.


----------



## espressotechno

A 2 group Fracino Classic has an electrical loading of 230v / 3kw(+). It can run on 13amp plug-in...just.

So your invertor will need to give 13amps+.


----------



## timrhoffmann

Thanks for your input guys - much appreciated.

We purchased the inverter anyway with a view that we would need it for dual fuel if this set-up didn't work, and as you say, it hasn't. The issue is the battery drains down far too fast (mainly the heat up stage is a huge drain) meaning you'd need a lot of batteries.

The issue now is - we're going to commit to a dual fuel but how long does the battery last in that set-up (Flojet, Grinder, 2 gropu machine) - i know the LPG powers the hot water of the Fracino, but presumably the battery still needs recharging every couple of days or so?

Excited to get a brand new dual fuel!


----------



## blueray

I read recently that if you have the right battery that you can run that setup for about three days with what I have read so far invest in a good GEL battery they are a bit expensive but worth the extra.


----------



## No big name!

Couple of points:

The Fracino doesn't have a constant current draw - when idling, mine is only actually heating for about 20% of the time. Obviously this would increase if you're pulling a lot of shots/milk.

Also, if it's installed in a van, is it possible to plug into mains 30 mins before you leave base in the morning? This would heat up the machine and give you a head start when you arrive on site.


----------



## Dylan

Inverter generator basically supplies clean power, good for sensitive electronics. I am not sure if any part of the coffee making set up is classed as 'sensitive'.

If you are running a business you likely want to spend a bit more and buy the most reliable brand, and thats Honda. You might be able to hire this until you can purchase. If you really cant afford it then look at Champion as a brand as they seem to be popular as the 'budget' option (I own one, and it hasn't skipped a beat, but that is obviously one mans experience)

Figure out what your peak wattage is and look up the generator to match.


----------



## jlarkin

Dylan said:


> Inverter generator basically supplies clean power, good for sensitive electronics. I am not sure if any part of the coffee making set up is classed as 'sensitive'.
> 
> If you are running a business you likely want to spend a bit more and buy the most reliable brand, and thats Honda. You might be able to hire this until you can purchase. If you really cant afford it then look at Champion as a brand as they seem to be popular as the 'budget' option (I own one, and it hasn't skipped a beat, but that is obviously one mans experience)
> 
> Figure out what your peak wattage is and look up the generator to match.


Did you intend to comment on the newer thread? See the last post date before yours...


----------



## Dylan

Yup, this thread was linked int he thread I meant to reply to, whoops.

Cheers for the heads up.


----------

